
Show HN: Easy to use webpage backup for sharing/offline use - diggan
https://github.com/victorbjelkholm/ipfscrape
======
milankragujevic
Wonderful. However, I'd appreciate it being written in Python or a similar
language so that it could be used cross-platform, on Windows for example.
Useful tool none the less.

~~~
diggan
Good point and totally fair. My initial idea was to write in in Go and compile
cross-platform binaries but the time limitation made me go for the simple way.
I'll probably re-write it in Go in the future.

Thanks for the feedback!

